# Protractors - Angle Bubble Levels



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are a few of the options that I have considered for a Protractor.


And, one of the reasons that I purchased a *Stabila 10" torpedo* with 0, 90, and a *360 deg rotating protractor vial*. *815MW360* (cat. 25360) w/ leather holster, *Made in Germany*, In large part due to the fact that my Checkpoint Made In USA torpedo had to be sent out for repair. I bought my Stabila from sears.com.
http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,1,5,2


There's the swinging-needle dial protractors that we've probably all seen, 

from *Johnson,*
http://www.johnsonlevel.com/ProductDetail.asp?Cat=Rafter+Squares+&+Protractors&ID=35&pID=108

*Empire* (two models; one swinging-needle, and one rotating vial),
http://http://www.empirelevel.com/squares/protractors/

and *Mayes.*
http://http://www.greatnecksaw.com/product_info.php?products_id=91557


The *Checkpoint U6v* from pdp Inc. looks like a very handy level for checking standard angles.
http://pdpinc.net/products/u6_vgroove.html


This bad boy from *Flange Wizard Tools* (@ www.wireman.com) is actually a pipefitters tool, and looks quite solid.
http://www.wireman.com/Accessory Combination Level.html


Just wondering if all of these models have been used by any of us on here.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

to clarify, when I was using the Checkpoint torpedo, and was wanting to get a protractor of some kind, a leak developed in the one of the vials, so the Stabila served to replace the Checkpoint torpedo, and provided a protractor of sorts, with its rotating vial.

I found it to be an awesomely well-made and accurate level, and the rotating vial has been very valuable for bending conduit to any angle, and for checking, finding, and matching unknown angles of existing conduit and other parts of buildings.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've used the Johnson version for years.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

There's a reason to have a 6' inside read, folding rule, in the tool box - especially when you know how to use it to it's fullest potential!

Edit - it doesn't matter what the grade is either when using a folding rule to copy tha angle!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I own one of those folding rules. Haven't used it much for replicating angles.

I've considered the stabila with the turning vial, except it wouldn't fit into my sidepouch as well as my baby greenlee/checkpoint.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I got to play around with the the Checkpoint U6 level at school some, and I actually wasn't too impressed. The construction was solid and it didn't feel like it would break or anything, but it kind of felt like the whole design of it was a solution looking for a problem. It would be harder to carry because of its shape, for me anyway, and if its not convenient its not going to get used very much. 

Maybe my limited experience hasn't led me to a time and place where I 'need' that particular tool, but it just felt like something that was made to be different, and then sold as the next 'can't live without' item.

Edit:
I just noticed on the website that it comes with a belt case to carry it in. That item was definitely not around when I was using the one at school, so the case might make it easier to carry then I initially thought.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> There's a reason to have a 6' inside read, folding rule, in the tool box - especially when you know how to use it to it's fullest potential!
> 
> Edit - it doesn't matter what the grade is either when using a folding rule to copy tha angle!


These young guys don't get it..:blink:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Rockyd*
> There's a reason to have a 6' inside read, folding rule, in the tool box - especially when you know how to use it to it's fullest potential!





HARRY304E said:


> These young guys don't get it..:blink:


Yeah, I own a folding ruler and know how to copy an angle with it... I guess I'm missing Rocky's point.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> These young guys don't get it..:blink:


Damn straight Harry! I learned to bend big pipe on Robroy in the pulp mills in the 80's. Want to know what the kids are going to do when the run is some goofy angle/dangle and all ca-ca? Best know how to use that FLE key that an old guy plumbs you up on for git-R-done!

Glad I got to work with a lot of the "old guys" during my apprenticeship - now all the damn raceways are cable trays and MC-HL for hazardous locations. Born 10 years late....and I'm older than you Harry!:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Yeah, I own a folding ruler and know how to copy an angle with it... I guess I'm missing Rocky's point.


Folding rulers work in any direction! Yes, it sucks that they cost $18 bucks, but I can go and get fifty angle replications, and never have to know anything about the degree number, just follow my guide from the stick (Clue - it works really good as a triangle if you use the joints on the wooden stick) Guess it's an "over 50 thing":thumbsup:

Edit - I only use my bubble for a level. Oooh and sometimes I put it in a plastic bag and get the metal shavings out of a panel if I drilled a hole in it, and don't have any tape on me.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Bah, you guys got me all curious now, and its past my bedtime. I found this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI

You could also put it next to a pipe and continue on a plane after a bend, and then 90 degree up to the pipe again, giving you your needed triangle to figure out the bend degree in the pipe...

If its not either of those 2 things you're talking about, I'll have to check in the morning for a tidbit of knowledge.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Demac said:


> Bah, you guys got me all curious now, and its past my bedtime. I found this...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqmDqBXQfvI
> 
> You could also put it next to a pipe and continue on a plane after a bend, and then 90 degree up to the pipe again, giving you your needed triangle to figure out the bend degree in the pipe...
> ...


You're there Demac! I'd have to add - use a foot (2 sections) of the folding rule per joint if you can. A bigger stick (triangle) will give you a more accurate shot. Then again, sometimes you have to go with what you got...which maybe more than anyone else has


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> You're there Demac! I'd have to add - use a foot (2 sections) of the folding rule per joint if you can. A bigger stick (triangle) will give you a more accurate shot. Then again, sometimes you have to go with what you got...which maybe more than anyone else has


yeah, everybody walks around now with a 25' tape measure, and gives a young guy sh*t for using a folding rule. Trying to learn the old school ways of doing things is difficult when many guys now think it's "too slow" to use a folding ruler.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> yeah, everybody walks around now with a 25' tape measure, and gives a young guy sh*t for using a folding rule. Trying to learn the old school ways of doing things is difficult when many guys now think it's "too slow" to use a folding ruler.


Old school stuff normally gets taught when the management isn't there to condemn a little knowledge being passed along....


.I only get the folding rule out for angle dangles normally, or reaching inside of gear that "might be live". Otherwise my "weapon of choice" is a 25' x 1 1/4" Fat Max. 

proper tool at the proper time!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Old school stuff normally gets taught when the management isn't there to condemn a little knowledge being passed along....
> 
> 
> .I only get the folding rule out for angle dangles normally, or reaching inside of gear that "might be live". Otherwise my "weapon of choice" is a 25' x 1 1/4" Fat Max.
> ...


A 25' 1" tape measure seems plenty sturdy. I just don't see the need for a 1 1/4 wide tape. when will the 1.5" wide tape become necessary?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> A 25' 1" tape measure seems plenty sturdy. I just don't see the need for a 1 1/4 wide tape. when will the 1.5" wide tape become necessary?


Pot talking to kettle? Peter D said I needed that extra quarter inch!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Pot talking to kettle? Peter D said I needed that extra quarter inch!


Haha!! Seriously, Rocky... I had a 1" wide, 16' tape and liked that one a lot.

So you are saying that a torpedo level with level and plumb, and a folding ruler make all of the tools that I mentioned at the beginning of the thread unnecessary, useless, and just wizz-bang, thought-I-had-ta-have-it "gadgets"? (regardless of thinwall or rigid)


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I really like the looks of that stabila level. I have a little shorty greenlee with the no-dog on it, and have been looking for one a little bit longer. I might have to try out that stabila.

The only questions I had about it were:
1. Does the rotating vial actually have degree markings from the horizontal plane of the level?
2. Are the magnets the rare earth magnets?

Reading on the stabila website didn't answer either of those very clear, but looking it up on amazon seemed to give a 'yes' to both questions.

Thanks for the link BP.

Thanks for the tip on the folding rule Rocky, I think I'll have to throw it back in the toolbag.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Demac said:


> I really like the looks of that stabila level. I have a little shorty greenlee with the no-dog on it, and have been looking for one a little bit longer. I might have to try out that stabila.
> 
> The only questions I had about it were:
> 1. Does the rotating vial actually have degree markings from the horizontal plane of the level?
> ...


The Stabila rotating vial has full 360 degree markings on it. I think there's a pic of mine on a "best level" thread here in TOOLS somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.

When I got a No-Dog, I stopped carrying that 5" Greenlee. 

The Stabila 10" torpedo has a extremely strong magnet (rare earth) in the center, instead of 3 or 4 spaced out along the edge.

The magnet-edge also has a V-groove that makes the level snap right in line with conduit.

added:
I do think it could be better if the degree markings were engraved or etched into the dial of the Stabila. I can see them getting rubbed away after a lot of use.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That video answered my question about carrying the folding rule elsewhere. It would be cumbersome to try to walk around with it unfolded like that.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Demac said:


> I really like the looks of that stabila level. I have a little shorty greenlee with the no-dog on it, and have been looking for one a little bit longer. I might have to try out that stabila.
> 
> The only questions I had about it were:
> 1. Does the rotating vial actually have degree markings from the horizontal plane of the level?
> ...


Here's pics of a Stabila 10" w/ rotating protractor vial (I generally leave it set at 30).

Not full 360 degree markings, 180 I would say...


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> Haha!! Seriously, Rocky... I had a 1" wide, 16' tape and liked that one a lot.
> 
> So you are saying that a torpedo level with level and plumb, and a folding ruler make all of the tools that I mentioned at the beginning of the thread unnecessary, useless, and just wizz-bang, thought-I-had-ta-have-it "gadgets"? (regardless of thinwall or rigid)


I'd say a person should take whatever makes them comfortable for the task at hand. One of the fastest, best electricians I ever worked with a minimalist. He had two pair of channy's, a pair of Kleins, 6' folding rule, 6" screwdriver, a level,Oldtimer pocket knife, a pencil, and a note pad. Yhat was al the tools he brought to the job in eleven months! 

Funny because we have a "tool list' from the hall, stating minimums. Most of the people I work with have a box that is a "little heavy" in selections of what they prefer. The airlines here have established what I carry. I keep my box under fifty pounds (about 42 to 47 max) to avoid being dinged on overcharges when flying to remotes.

Going out of town, I always carry two 25' tape measures. Normally have three sharpies, and a couple of extra pencils and a pocket calculator with trig functions on it, "stached".


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> I'd say a person should take whatever makes them comfortable for the task at hand. One of the fastest, best electricians I ever worked with a minimalist. He had two pair of channy's, a pair of Kleins, 6' folding rule, 6" screwdriver, a level,Oldtimer pocket knife, a pencil, and a note pad. Yhat was al the tools he brought to the job in eleven months!
> 
> Funny because we have a "tool list' from the hall, stating minimums. Most of the people I work with have a box that is a "little heavy" in selections of what they prefer. The airlines here have established what I carry. I keep my box under fifty pounds (about 42 to 47 max) to avoid being dinged on overcharges when flying to remotes.
> 
> Going out of town, I always carry two 25' tape measures. Normally have three sharpies, and a couple of extra pencils and a pocket calculator with trig functions on it, "stached".


It would be great to carry only the minimum, like the old timer. I haven't quite learned what my minimum is, yet.


----------



## eletric_guy (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the Stanley Bosh one and it works wonders. Also survives 30' falls pretty good since its made outa one block of metal.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have this plastic protractor thing (something like this http://www.hearlihy.com/sharedimages/product/Large/L_QuickAngleProtract.jpg) , and a folding rule, but usually I eye it and bend. We don't need no stinking measuring device :laughing: 



Rockyd said:


> I'd say a person should take whatever makes them comfortable for the task at hand. One of the fastest, best electricians I ever worked with a minimalist. He had two pair of channy's, a pair of Kleins, 6' folding rule, 6" screwdriver, a level,Oldtimer pocket knife, a pencil, and a note pad. Yhat was al the tools he brought to the job in eleven months!


All I carried today was a knife, flashlight, multi tool, a T5-1000, an 11-1, a sharpie, pen, an 1/8" flathead and a pair of linemans, oh and a roll of tape. I can do a lot of my work with that.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Demac said:


> 2. Are the magnets the rare earth magnets?





BP_redbear said:


> The Stabila 10" torpedo has a extremely strong magnet (rare earth) in the center, instead of 3 or 4 spaced out along the edge.
> 
> The magnet-edge also has a V-groove that makes the level snap right in line with conduit.


Yup, the magnets on Stabila levels are rare earth and very strong.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like we're putting it to a vote so: I'm a folding rule guy when running pipe. Seems easier to use when marking pipe. Also like being able to fold it at the 1st or 2nd joint and hold it up to get a measurement above my head.

When I started out (in '74) none of my JW's carried tape measures, so that's how I developed this habit.

We also used "story poles" alot. A piece of conduit with tape or marks on it for longer lengths. Any one else use them.

For protractors I like the Mayes or Johnson 3" diameter ones. Easy to read and good accuracy if doing segment bending. 

Tapes definitely have their place and I will carry one at times.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i use a folding rule for pipe bending, most of the time, as well.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> Here's pics of a Stabila 10" w/ rotating protractor vial (I generally leave it set at 30).
> 
> Not full 360 degree markings, 180 I would say...


Hey BP, that leather holster for the level, is it just a generic one, or a special one for the 25360 level? I've only found 1 holster and it doesn't really say it will fit the 25360. I could just throw it in the tool pouch I suppose...



bill39 said:


> Looks like we're putting it to a vote so: I'm a folding rule guy when running pipe. Seems easier to use when marking pipe. Also like being able to fold it at the 1st or 2nd joint and hold it up to get a measurement above my head.


I think I'm going to throw a folding rule in the toolbag and start using it more, see if I like it better. I'll have to buy a new one though, the one I have was given to me by my late grandfather and I'd feel pretty bad if something happened to it or it 'walked' away.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

demac, buy the lufkin inside measuring two way red end model 966. or a fiberglass one, maybe klein or swiss made, if not the lufkin one.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

the 30001 holster is the correct one for that level.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> the 30001 holster is the correct one for that level.


Thanks Pompadour...mucho appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> the 30001 holster is the correct one for that level.


The holster came with my Stabila. It has the Stabila 'square(s)' logo on it. I would have to believe it will probably fit all of Stabila's torpedoes. 

*Pompadour* is probably correct.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> demac, buy the lufkin inside measuring two way red end model 966. or a fiberglass one, maybe klein or swiss made, if not the lufkin one.


I have a Lufkin 966 (wooden) inside reading folding ruler. It's what they call "two-way reading". It reads left-to-right on one side and right-to-left on the other side.

I also have a Klein (Swiss Made) yellow fiberglass inside reader. The black markings are etched into the ruler. It reads left-to-right on both sides.

Both are very good rulers.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

BP_redbear said:


> The holster came with my Stabila. It has the Stabila 'square(s)' logo on it. I would have to believe it will probably fit all of Stabila's torpedoes.
> 
> *Pompadour* is probably correct.


i am going by the fact that dynamite tool company gives that model holster for free with that model level.

http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Stabila-25360-Die-Cast-Magnetic-Torpedo-Level-p/stb-25360.html


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bill39 said:


> Looks like we're putting it to a vote so: I'm a folding rule guy when running pipe. Seems easier to use when marking pipe. Also like being able to fold it at the 1st or 2nd joint and hold it up to get a measurement above my head.
> 
> When I started out (in '74) none of my JW's carried tape measures, so that's how I developed this habit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, bill, I was taught by a couple of different JW to use a piece of 1/2 or 3/4 as a story pole or truth stick. Especially good technique to know when some one asks "Hey kid, what do you have that folding ruler for?? What are you going to do when you need to measure something longer than 6 feet?!?"

Sometimes I just answer, "I only run 5 foot pieces of conduit, so a 6' ruler is just right." :blink:

The story pole is handy sometimes to use as a guide when running parallel to something. Use the pole (marked with tape or a marker) to set your space, instead of running out the tape or unfolding the folder.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> i am going by the fact that dynamite tool company gives that model holster for free with that model level.
> 
> http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Stabila-25360-Die-Cast-Magnetic-Torpedo-Level-p/stb-25360.html


Jah, I bought mine from sears.com. Holster included.

I think I need to get back into the habit of keeping the Stabila in its holster, either on my belt or my parts apron belt, instead of loose in my tool bag. I believe the dial's numbers will remain intact longer, as well as the machined flat/v-groove surface.

(Also, it will pick up less steel shavings in its holster).


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i keep the tools i do not want banging around (testers, sharpies, level, pencils, crayon, maxis marksman, flange wizard, no dog... all the fragile stuff), in the tray of my tool box.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Ussally when a tool disappears from regular use something better has come along and the tool is no longer needed. I would say thats the case with the folding rule.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

ordered the Stabila 25360 tonight.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> to clarify, when I was using the Checkpoint torpedo, and was wanting to get a protractor of some kind, a leak developed in the one of the vials, so the Stabila served to replace the Checkpoint torpedo, and provided a protractor of sorts, with its rotating vial.
> 
> I found it to be an awesomely well-made and accurate level, and the rotating vial has been very valuable for bending conduit to any angle, and for checking, finding, and matching unknown angles of existing conduit and other parts of buildings.


What about the stanley level with rotating vial. It's similar to the stabila but alot cheaper. Anyone used this?


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

CFL said:


> What about the stanley level with rotating vial. It's similar to the stabila but alot cheaper. Anyone used this?


It sucks. I got one a long time ago and it is not worth it


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> ordered the Stabila 25360 tonight.


I believe that you will like that level a lot.

Another feature of the Stabila vials is that the vial is encapsulated in acrylic. There is no way that the 'lines' are going to get wiped off. They are actually metal rings on the outside of the vial. 

The bubble reacts fast, settles quickly, and moves nicely when the level is adjusted very slightly.

The area that surrounds the vials is polished aluminum or some other mirror-like material to reflect more light into the vial fluid to make the bubble even more easy to see.

And, the vials are a nice size for failing eyes of elder tradesmen like me. (I turned 40 last year).


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's the vial pics again.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I've used the Johnson version for years.


Bought one this week!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Old school stuff normally gets taught when the management isn't there to condemn a little knowledge being passed along....
> 
> 
> .I only get the folding rule out for angle dangles normally, or reaching inside of gear that "might be live". Otherwise my "weapon of choice" is a 25' x 1 1/4" Fat Max.
> ...


So after claiming that a "...1"x25' tape measure is plenty sturdy...", I purchase a Johnson brand 25' x 1 3/16" tape, mostly because of the facts that my Lufkin Pro Series 1"x25' tape lock doesn't hold the tape out at all anymore.

It retracts unless I hold down on the lock button. And, there were no markings on the under side of the tape.

Also, The 1" tape just doesn't seem to stand out well when holding it out trying to get a measurement off the floor.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

As a general rule, I try not to buy a new tool unless I don't have one of that kind and need one, or if the current one I have is being retired. I haven't yet built any type of backup bag of tools. 

There is nothing wrong with the level I have, but you guys are making it hard not to just buy a stabila anyway...

I'm not sure the wife is ready to hear that I actually need working tools, and backup tools. I mentioned something about new nutdrivers the other day and got 'the look'...:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Demac said:


> ...I'm not sure the wife is ready to hear that I actually need working tools, and backup tools. I mentioned something about new nutdrivers the other day and got 'the look'...:laughing:


 She will never be ready to hear that. When she used to ask me why I had so many useless screwdrivers, I'd ask her why she had so many stupid shoes... and then I'd run.

-John


----------



## bereawouldworker (Dec 10, 2010)

i use a starrett 505a


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bereawouldworker said:


> i use a starrett 505a


one of their miter protractors?

As much as Starrett is steeped in the precision measurement tools industry (machinist, toolmaker, die making), I am surprised that, besides flat rulers, the company doesn't seem to manufacture a line of measuring tools for the construction trades. (Although, I believe that they make torpedo levels, and tape measures).

I use the Starrett 18C auto center punch.


----------



## bereawouldworker (Dec 10, 2010)

yes, that and a level. i originally bought it for doing woodworking, but found it invaluable in the field. i can match offsets, find pitches, meaure and check open and closed 90's. i love the damn thing. i worked in a building that had been added to three separate times. for whatever reason, they didn't build any of them square to each other. add compound pitches on the roof and that makes for some f'd up pipe runs. this tool really helped figure all that out. there are also a ton of apps for iphones, ipads, droids that measure angles. they might be a little cumbersome to actually use in a productive manner though.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

sparkymcwiresalot said:


> It sucks. I got one a long time ago and it is not worth it


What sucks about it?


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

CFL said:


> What sucks about it?


It's heavy, there are only two magnets when three are needed for the weight. It's not really designed for pipebending. The rotating vial is marked well, and rotates too freely. I just use the cheap Johnson protractor when needed. I usually use a greenlee smart bender so I don't have to use a protractor often.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

my level came today. they did not send it out right away. dynamite tool could not find my address on google maps or something to that effect (even though the UPS guy is on this street almost daily). weird. they said they would only send it, if i would sign for it. 

anyways, it looks pretty solid. i'm going to keep it safely in the tray of my tool box, when not in my pouch or pocket, with the tools i do not want to get banged around by my other tools.


----------

